# Crested newts wanted



## alexscott98 (May 22, 2017)

IS anyone selling any crested newts or newt eggs and does anyone know where I can buy crested newts from? Really want to buy some so I can attempt to breed them. IF anyone knows an information let me know, thanks


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Triturus cristatus? There was a man, Charles, well known for selling eggs, certainly, about thirty years ago. All absolutely legal and above board. 

No idea if he's still going. But, I'd imagine there should be enough people out there, still keeping it going.

I've had wild caught (Back when it was legal) and stuff from Charles. Lovely creatures. 

Don't rush. Sniff around any potential sources. Try to get ref's from people with a visible track record. 

Remember: It's illegal ~ under British Statute ~ to even Touch a wild one, unless ye licensed. And the 'Backward Badger' rule applies. 

Paper up.


----------



## alexscott98 (May 22, 2017)

No no not Great crested newts, I did mention in my other post I wrote that I was after any crested newt species apart from GCN.


----------



## alexscott98 (May 22, 2017)

Not having any luck so far either. Can't seem to find any who are selling the Ones I want. Believe it or not Iv'e never seen a Great crested newt in my life haha.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

el Snappo said:


> Triturus cristatus? There was a man, Charles, well known for selling eggs, certainly, about thirty years ago. All absolutely legal and above board.
> 
> No idea if he's still going. But, I'd imagine there should be enough people out there, still keeping it going.
> 
> ...


I have kept GCNs too under licence. Really bold newts, laid eggs too! All released back to their original site once water levels had returned.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Whoah! Blimey, are you missing out! 

Sorry. I never connected this with ye other post, I'd glanced at that and figured the sort of thing _that_ post was on about. Forget the name now. I had some. Turkish? Somewhere like that. Bloody great sail of a dorsal fin on them. Light brown to sandy. Spots on them.

Didn't last five minutes  That was a long time ago though. We've probably got a better grip of their precise requirements by now though.

May I ask, just out of bone curiosity, why ye not interested in Tc? Is it because ye just figured they're untouchable?

Just curious. Wouldn't in any way press ye


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Ah! Yes! Now I see Ian's response! _Exactly_ what I was thinking of! :thumb:

I bought a pair of wild ones, in a pet shop. Let them go, in my garden. Last I saw of them. 

_Years_ later, I heard a small garden pond, hundreds of yards away on the same avenue, was teeming with the things! This in an urban environment, Miles from anywhere else they could have existed naturally.

The only conclusion being that my two had wandered off and found a pond, in a garden nearby. Presumably, their offspring did likewise. Till the whole estate was, potentially, heaving with the things! How cool's that?

Captive Breeding of native species can indeed help sustain, even recreate, wild populations.


----------



## alexscott98 (May 22, 2017)

Iv'e been aware of the status that it is illegal to touch them without a liscense and I currently don't have possesion of a listent o handle them. I am interested in Buying Danube Crested Newts and looking to breed them.

Iv'e also read that is illegal to have them as pets isnt it? or are you allowed to keep them in captivity if you have a liscense? If it was legal to have GCN's I would happily they're beautiful and Fascinating creatures. 

Iv'e read some threads on here from people who have been selling eggs from the Danube crested newts and other crested newt species but have just missed out on them.

Looking for anyone who is selling any Crested Newt species (Apart from GCN of course). Also do you know of any pet stores which might sell them.

I currently own 5 of the Spanish Ribbed newt (Pleurodeles Waltl) they are juveniles less than a year old.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

el Snappo said:


> Whoah! Blimey, are you missing out!
> 
> Sorry. I never connected this with ye other post, I'd glanced at that and figured the sort of thing _that_ post was on about. Forget the name now. I had some. Turkish? Somewhere like that. Bloody great sail of a dorsal fin on them. Light brown to sandy. Spots on them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Triturus vittatus, very handsome, kept those too. Like GCN but as you say, light brown, spotted, and males with the biggest crest ever.

Chances are it was subspecies dobrogicus.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Alex; I've kept Tc and B calamita, mate! Absolutely no problemmo. It's just a matter of linking into the people who are already established and 'officially' recognised as okay.

That said? I'm genuinely sorry that I can't help ye at all. This was all thirty years back. I dropped out, at my peak ~ you name it? I likely had it. Was probably breeding it too! Sudden and dramatic health issue wiped me out, I'm afraid. Sold up over night.

And, in those days? We wrote letters, on paper, and phoned each other. I barely remember the Names of the people, back then  

But, yeah. Do what I did! Soldier on. Dig out and get to know people. Show ye worth ..... It's not some sort of criminal underworld. People just tend to like to know who they're potentially dealing with. 

I'm sure you could soon enough link up with some perfectly legal and trackable Tc, if ye really want them?


----------



## alexscott98 (May 22, 2017)

Thank you for your time appreciate it Just going to be patient and hopefully I will hear from someone soon.. Until then. I'll be waiting!


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

ian14 said:


> Sounds like Triturus vittatus, very handsome, kept those too. Like GCN but as you say, light brown, spotted, and males with the biggest crest ever.
> 
> Chances are it was subspecies dobrogicus.


Ian; I'm absolutely certain that ye Bang on the money, mate!!! :2thumb: 

This would have been about the 1990 mark? Mean anything to you? I have this vague recollection that dubrogicus was the new kid on the block. Making quite the stir, at the time? 

_This_ is what I _Love_ about being here! Sharing thoughts and memories with people who were There!

Like I say; I dropped out. Over night. Health attack.

Now? I dunno. I just couldn't stand living Without a Common Snapping Turtle. I had such fond memories of the one I had, way back. Searched for _Years_, literally. Eventually found one available, up north. €80.00. Spent *€220.00* on a bloody _Taxi_, to get up there and get him!!! :eek4: Never regretted a split second, or bent cent of it!

Now, I have a couple (pair?) of B bufo ~ my life long love! I'm after a Pyxicephallus (Another one I never really ever got over!) And a Tiger Salamander wouldn't go amiss either! 

Obviously, I'll never again reach the levels I was once at. The equipment's simply not available to me, here. Never mind the creatures. The nearest 'pet shops' offering our kind of gear are 200 miles away! And I have to take Taxis!!!

But, there it is. I'm back. I'll Never give up. I love the creatures too much!

And, you, Alex? If ye let my example guide ye? Ye'll do alright. Never give up ye dream :thumb:


----------

